# Gebäudeleitsystem



## philipp00 (4 Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Thema für meinen Diplomarbeit (Umfang ca. 200 Stunden)
Meine Idee wäre die Evaluation und Aufbei eines Gebäudeleitsytem, dass wir in Zukunft bei unseren Projekten im Gebäuebereich einsetzten werden.

Bis jetzt habe ich an folgende Gliederung gedach, die jedoch noch nicht abschliessend ist.



Nutzen eines      Gebäudeleitsystem
Erfassten, Steuern,       Anpassung von Daten
Bsp. Energiedatenerfassung.

Überwachung eines Gebäudes       von nahe und Fern



Evaluation eines      Gebäudeleitsystem
Ziele
Das Ziel ist es ein System        zu finden das Modular eingesetzt werden kann.
Funktionen angepasst an         die Bedürfnisse 
EFH bis Gewerbebau /          Hotel / Industrie

Variable Kostenstruktur
Konkurenzfähigkeit des          Systems


Erfassen und überwachung        aller System die in einem Gebäudeverbaut sind 
Trendig / Historie         (Aufzeichnung und Speicherung von Daten)
Alarmmeldung

EDMS auf GLS einlesen und        auswerten
Verursachergerechte         Abrechnung



 

Grundstukturen      Gebäudeleitsytem


Ich bin mir etwas unschlüssig ob dieses Thema genug umfang bietet und würde gerne eure Meinung dazu höhren, evtl. hat ihr auch Inputs wie diese Thema noch etwas ausgebaut werden kann.


----------



## Loenne (4 Oktober 2020)

Hallo Philipp00,

das klassische Gebäudeleitsystem ist meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr State of the Art. Der Trend gehört schon seit Jahren dem Smart Home/Building. In Anbetracht der KI Entwicklung der letzten Jahre wird sich da sicherlich noch einiges tun. Ich denke in diese Richtung solltest du dir Impulse holen.

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## Blockmove (4 Oktober 2020)

Umfang bietet das Thema auf jeden Fall 
200 Seiten kannst du schon z.B. mit Energiemonitoring und Cloud füllen.


----------



## philipp00 (5 Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen 

Danke für euer Feedback.
@Loenne Was ist für  dich der Unterschied zwischen einem Gebäudeleitsystem und einem Smart  Home/Building, die regelung des zusammenspiel der verschiedenen Gewerke?

Hat jemand schon erfahrung mit solchen Tools?


----------



## Loenne (6 Oktober 2020)

Hallo philipp00,



> @Loenne Was ist für  dich der Unterschied zwischen einem Gebäudeleitsystem und einem Smart  Home/Building, die Regelung das Zusammenspiel der verschiedenen Gewerke?


Bei einem Gebäudeleitsystem laufen von verschiedenen Gewerken die Informationen an einer LEIT-Stelle zusammen. Das dort arbeitende Personal erhält somit alle Wichtigen Informationen um entsprechend Situationen zu managen.

Gebäudeleitsysteme werden z.B. in Bahnhöfen, Flugplätzen, Fußballstadien, etc. als zentrales "Werkzeug" innerhalb von Leitstellen eingesetzt. Die Automatisierung von Prozessen hat hier i.d.R. keine große Tiefe.

Bei Smart Home/Building ist die Automatisierungstiefe sehr viel größer. Somit ist auch die Effizienz, die Fehlertoleranz und die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit sehr viel größer. In Anbetracht der fortschreitenden KI-Entwicklung ist hier wohl noch eine Steigerung zu erwarten.



> Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit solchen Tools?


Ja mir sind Leitstellenprogramme wie Gemos von elaSoft, Winguard von Advancis oder auch Winmag von Honeywell bekannt.

Auch mit Smarthome Systemen wie z.B. digitalSTROM hatte ich bereits Berührung. Hier wird z.B. das Internet der Dinge, also WWW 3.0 genutzt um Smarte Abläufe zu realisieren. Und das Ganze zum Teil auch auf GNU Lizenz Basis mit einer freien Community dahinter.


Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## philipp00 (6 Oktober 2020)

Hallo Loennne 

Hab mich auch etwas schlau gemacht über dieses Thema, ihr müsst mich korrigieren wenn ich etwas falsches behaupte.
Ich  würde mir dies folgendermassen vorstellen, die verscheidenen Gewerke  werden auf ein zentrales System eingelesen, diese System besteht zum  einen aus einem Scada Webserver und zum anderen wird noch eine Steuerung  z.B: Beckhoff verbaut, so können Datenvisualiert und gespeichert werden  (Scada) und zum anderen habe ich die Beckhoffsteuerung um möglichst  eine grosse Anzahl von Schnittstellen abzudecken und kann zusätzlich den  automatisierungsgrad auf dem Leitsystem erhöhen, inkl einen Ansatz von  KI.

Wir arbeiten momentan mit dem Scadasystem Ativse, denke dies würde sich für die Anwendung auch eignen.


----------

